# New and concerned with questions



## 22437 (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,I have been having esophageal symptoms for several months now.At this point, most days, but not all, I have symptoms like stinging pains in chest and back and even up to neck and around collar bone area and on a few occasions up to mouth.It also sometimes feels like a burning feeling in esophagus, but NOT like heartburn.The most worrying thing that has now developed is a tugging like sensation in my chest, which when it comes my breathing also feels odd and like my chest is vibrating or shaking inside.I have been on Omeprazole for 2 months or more at 40mg a day (20mg morning and 20 at night).li am waiting for an Endoscopy on Aug 5th (am in the UK and we have waiting times).I have, for a couple of years, noticed when I take my vitaminsn they sometimes feel stuck and I have to swig a lot of water fast to get them down.But, I am not having trouble swallowing generally.I have tried to search the tugging thing but come up with not very much.Can the tugging sensation in esophagus area (and lower throat) be part of GERD? I am really trying to not consider some of the grimmer options disease wise.I am 36, female, non drinker and non smoker.Has anyone had similar symptoms and what did it turn out to be?Thanks a lot


----------

